# PLQ May 11, Borden



## BernDawg (28 Apr 2007)

Holy cow I'm actually the first poster on this sub-board.  tres cool, anyway anyone else going on their PLQ in Borden that starting May 11?


----------



## BernDawg (21 May 2007)

Well I got a PM (thanks eh) but nothing else so it looks like I'm the only one here who actively seeks professional associations to further my military education. (like that?   It's practically a direct quote from the leadership lecture)  Having a blast teaching the AF types how to do drill and all.
Later
Bern


----------



## 284_226 (21 May 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Having a blast teaching the AF types how to do drill and all.



No doubt the AF types are having a blast letting you think you're teaching them something.   ;D


----------



## BernDawg (21 May 2007)

Trust me they're learning something new!


----------



## 284_226 (21 May 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Trust me they're learning something new!



Then they're teaching you well.


----------

